# Shy professors



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Those of you thinking of careers in academia might find this encouraging.

I'm taking four classes this semester. So far, three of my professors have publicly admitted to being shy. Two of the three said something along the lines of, "I was painfully shy as an undergrad. Look at me now!" The third said that he was still shy but that he managed to teach a class anyway.

I really appreciated their openness. I felt comfortable enough to strike up a conversation with professor number three, as well as to put my hand up in his class.


----------



## retropat (Aug 25, 2009)

I've always wanted to teach. My preference is undergrad, but have often worried if my SA would get in the way. This is good news. I've had professors that I've speculated to have SA or at least be shy. I guess if you really want to do what you love, you find a way to do it.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

In case u guys are interested, one of mine this semester admitted never talking in class when she was an undergrad  I've also had a couple that said they were introverts. And there was one a long time ago that seemed anxious and insecure in front of the class (shaky voice, blushing..etc).


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Yeh, I had a professor in grad school who was so shy he'd stutter. The higher up in academia you go, the more eccentric.


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

a professor who was looking over my portfolio once seemed kind of nervous and her hands were shaking. she was a bit spacey, eccentric.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

Sounds about right. You should see how nervous some profs get in graduate seminars.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I've had one anxious prof in all my years of school- he was obviously super anxious through the whole class, every class. And he'd sweat so bad he would have big pit stains on his shirt by the end of class, every class. Guy was really smart though, wrote a number of books. All my other profs seemed to be the outgoing type.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I did a big presentation as part of my independent summer research program in July at a conference (about SAD, go figure). Afterwards to my amazement, people kept telling me I did very well. Then the program directir actually came up to me afterwards and told me I "had the voice of a professor." 

So maybe that could be something for me. Come to think of it, as long as you know the subject you're talking about well and let the class out early on occasion you should have no problem teaching the class (or getting students to give good reviews on ratemyprofessor lol).


----------



## utopian_grrl (Jun 26, 2008)

Eccentric and/or foreign professors are awesome. They always add something interesting to the class. I've had a couple of shy professors and it definitely makes me feel more comfortable in the class...though sometimes, shyness doesn't necessarily translate into good teaching.

Teaching would be an interesting job. Unfortunately, I think I'd be bored talking repetitively about 90% of the subjects I'll be qualified to teach eventually.


----------

